# gonna change from barbs to cichlids!



## homerdave (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a well established tank with tin foil barbs, red tail shark, and tiger barbs. I currently have a 50 gallon tank. I have a 90 gallon tank I am gonna purchase!! What advise can yall give me??? I want to change the substrate to sand or crushed coral and and get a bunch of rock for hiding places. Can I use the water out of the old tank to fill the new tank, and use the same filter media Fluval (150) then top off the tank ( the other 40 gallons with new water)? do you really think I need to cycle the tank?? 

I am new to cichlids, but I love the variety and colors. Please help, I don't want to mess this up

The aquarium supply shop I deal with will trade my barbs towards other merchandise. Again I have a VERY healthy tank and do water changes every week!!

A lot of work, but well worth the efforts 

Any advise will be helpful, 
Thanks, 
David 

Clinton Township, Michigan


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It would work, but you might want to get a bigger filter added to that one. It will help a lot. Slowly stock the tank so you can keep up with the filter. It will take a couple of weeks for a new filter to pick up some of the slack while it gains its own bacteria.

Add lots of rocks. I would do a mix of sand and crushed coral depending on what your ph is. Cichlids like to dig in the sand.


----------



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

Expect a long period with green water.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

ufimych said:


> Expect a long period with green water.


Thats not actually true. I have set up 3 cichlid tanks and not one of them has had green water. It all depends on what is in your water, how long you leave the lights on, etc.


----------

